# Ferret Vets List



## Furbies (Feb 22, 2010)

As there doesnt appear to be one on this board I thought it may be worth starting a list that people can add to with ferret savvy vets that they can recommend. Hopefully the Mods can make this a sticky for the Ferrets forum:

*SOUTH ENGLAND (GLOUCESTERSHIRE, WILTSHIRE, OXFORDSHIRE)*

*GREAT WESTERN EXOTIC VETS*
Unit 10 Berkshire House,
County Park,
Shrivenham Road,
Swindon SN1 2NR
Tel: 01793 603 800 Fax: 01793 603 801
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.gwexotics.com

*Neil A Forbes BVetMed DipECZM(Avian) FRCVS*
President of the European College of Zoological Medicine

Great Western Exotic Vets is the only full time Specialist staffed, exotic animal specific veterinary service in the Southern UK. They have a dedicated team of three vets specifically trained to care for the everyday needs of exotic pets including ferrets, and offer consultations 7 days a week INCLUDING BANK HOLIDAYS and have qualified vets available 24x7 to deal with out of hour emergencies.

If you are not already registered with a vet you can go to them direct.

If your ferret is already under the care of another vet you can go to them for a second opinion (i.e. you then become their client, which is what we did) or you can go as a referral case (in which case you go back to your vet after treatment), the latter needs your vet to refer you to them but means that if your own vet needs help dignosing a problem with your vet, you and they can get expertise help from Neil and his team who are really lovely people.

They are also happy to provide clinical advice, interpret radiographs and laboratory results for colleagues in other veterinary practices as they genuinely want to help save lives and prevent suffering.

Their practice is very good too its a tier 3 RCVS accredited veterinary hospital, providing ventilated, disease control bird hospital accommodation with a vet and nurse on site 24 hours a day, and full on site laboratory services for birds and other exotic pets. Services include include endoscopy, microsurgery, MRI and CT Scanning, fluroscopy, identichips etc.

This is one of two ferret vets our rescue STA Ferret Rescue use, and we have been very pleased with the knowledge, experience and care that they have provided to our ferrets and those of people we have referred to them.:thumbup:


----------

